# Stuff Me! Im a Chicken!



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 6, 2004)

Ok.... I know that the Brine thing is good. Alas it would be a pain for me to do it for many reasons, that are to long to list here.
SO.... what I usually do is after washing the bird I put it on a pan with a horizontal rack inside. I put pepper and salt on it and throw it in the oven @ 350 deg. and cook it 25 minutes per pound.
My question is.....
To get a bird that has a better flavor.... what should I stuff in the bird? I will *not *be eating what is put in it. I'll just serve the bird itself.    

Anyone have any recomendations?


----------



## ironchef (May 6, 2004)

herbs(rosemary,thyme, and sage), garlic, and sliced lemons

and don't forget to salt the cavity as well.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 6, 2004)

Ironchef.... how can I salt the cavity? Birds dont even have teeth! Geeesh...  :?   :roll:


----------



## ironchef (May 6, 2004)

the cavity is the space where you add the stuffing


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 6, 2004)

I know.... it was a joke.....
( i have dry humor, sorry)


----------



## Thyme (May 21, 2004)

A nice trick to get flavor right into the meat of a chicken is to make an herb butter.  (If you need help w/ that just ask) What I then do is rub it inside the chicken and I also peel the chicken skin up, careful not to take it off and then rub the herb butter inbetween the skin and meat.  This works wonderfuly for a tastey bird!

-Thyme


----------



## LMJ (May 21, 2004)

A slice of apple and a slice of onion, warmed in the microwave and steeped in steaming water for a little while can add a nice flavor when stuffed in there as well. As can a cinnamon stick. Fresh ferbs are really good too, like ironchef said.


----------

